# Η ευρωπαϊκή μετάφραση χρειάζεται πολλές επιστημονικές και τεχνικές ειδικότητες



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2014)

Η επικείμενη ανανέωση σημαντικού μέρους του μεταφραστικού προσωπικού σε Βρυξέλλες και Λουξεμβούργο αποτελεί μοναδική ευκαιρία διατομεακής συνεργασίας για τον εμπλουτισμό της ελληνικής γλώσσας

Το 1981, όταν η Ελλάδα έγινε το 10ο μέλος των Ευρωπαϊκών Κοινοτήτων, στην Ελλάδα δεν υπήρχαν πανεπιστημιακές σχολές μετάφρασης. Τα κείμενα των Συνθηκών μεταφράστηκαν από ομάδες γλωσσομαθών νομικών και οι υπηρεσίες μετάφρασης των θεσμικών οργάνων της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης σε Βρυξέλλες και Λουξεμβούργο στελεχώθηκαν με γλωσσομαθείς πτυχιούχους διάφορων ειδικοτήτων που είχαν εκπαιδευτεί σε σχολές του εξωτερικού ή είχαν αποκτήσει πρακτική εμπειρία στη μετάφραση. Οι πρώτοι αυτοί μεταφραστές ήταν εκτός από νομικοί, μηχανικοί κάθε ειδικότητας (πολιτικοί, μηχανολόγοι κλπ.), αρχιτέκτονες, χημικοί, φυσικοί, φαρμακοποιοί, βιολόγοι, μαθηματικοί και οικονομολόγοι. Όλοι τους ήξεραν πολύ καλά ξένες γλώσσες και πάνω από όλα έγραφαν και μιλούσαν σωστά ελληνικά.

Σιγά-σιγά, και καθώς δημιουργήθηκαν πανεπιστημιακά τμήματα μετάφρασης και διερμηνείας, πρώτα στο Ιόνιο Πανεπιστήμιο το 1986, μετά στο Καποδιστριακό το 1998 και τέλος στο Αριστοτέλειο το 2003, οι υπηρεσίες μετάφρασης σε Βρυξέλλες και Λουξεμβούργο άρχισαν να προσλαμβάνουν και μεταφραστές που δεν είχαν κάνει εξειδικευμένες τεχνικές σπουδές.

Σήμερα, η πρώτη εκείνη γενιά των μεταφραστών επιστημονικής και τεχνικής κατεύθυνσης αρχίζει σταδιακά να συνταξιοδοτείται λόγω ορίου ηλικίας. Μέσα στα επόμενα λίγα χρόνια ένα σημαντικό ποσοστό των υπηρετούντων εξειδικευμένων μεταφραστών θα έχει ευδόκιμα τερματίσει τη σταδιοδρομία του. Και φυσικά ανακύπτει το ερώτημα εάν οι μεταφραστές γενικών καθηκόντων αρκούν για να καλύψουν τις μεταφραστικές ανάγκες των ευρωπαϊκών θεσμικών οργάνων. Ιδίως όταν τα κείμενα που πρέπει να μεταφραστούν γίνονται όλο και πιο πολύπλοκα. Η μετάφραση πολύπλοκων οργανικών ενώσεων στα ελληνικά με βάση την αποδεκτή χημική ονοματολογία δυσκολεύει ακόμη και έμπειρους χημικούς. Τα κείμενα για τις ενεργειακές προδιαγραφές θερμαντήρων και ψυγείων με τους πολύπλοκους ορισμούς απαιτούν γνώσεις μηχανολόγου μηχανικού. Οι προδιαγραφές για το ευρωπαϊκό σιδηροδρομικό σύστημα, για τις αεροπορικές μεταφορές, για τα αλιευτικά εργαλεία και τα ιχθυαποθέματα θέτουν σημαντικά προβλήματα ορολογίας. Για να μη μιλήσουμε για τα οικονομικά κείμενα που πρέπει να μεταφραστούν στο πλαίσιο των νέων διαδικασιών για το Ευρωπαϊκό Εξάμηνο ή των διαδικασιών υπερβολικού ελλείμματος. Τέλος, τα κείμενα για τα προγράμματα έρευνας σε τομείς όπως η νανοτεχνολογία, η ρομποτική και η κατανεμημένη πληροφορική συχνά απαιτούν εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις και πάνω απ' όλα κατανόηση βασικών επιστημονικών εννοιών που δεν είναι πάντα κτήμα των πτυχιούχων θεωρητικής κατεύθυνσης.

Πώς θα μπορούμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε το πρόβλημα; Βραχυπρόθεσμα μπορεί να ενθαρρυνθεί η συμμετοχή εξειδικευμένων επιστημόνων όλων των ειδικοτήτων στον ανοικτό διαγωνισμό που θα οργανωθεί εντός του 2014 για την κατάρτιση πίνακα επιτυχόντων από τους οποίους θα επιλεγούν για πρόσληψη μεταφραστές. Βασική απαίτηση, η γνώση, εκτός από τα Ελληνικά, δύο τουλάχιστον από τις 24 επίσημες γλώσσες της Ένωσης (μία από τις οποίες πρέπει να είναι τα αγγλικά, τα γαλλικά ή τα γερμανικά).

Μεσομακροπρόθεσμα, ελπίζεται ότι τα μεταπτυχιακά προγράμματα στον τομέα της μετάφρασης θα συνεργαστούν με τις αντίστοιχες σχολές θετικής κατεύθυνσης με διπλό στόχο. Αφενός, να δέχονται πτυχιούχους μηχανικούς, φυσικομαθηματικούς, φαρμακοποιούς και βιολόγους αλλά και επιστήμονες θετικής κατεύθυνσης που θα επιθυμούσαν να εργαστούν ως μεταφραστές. Σημειώνεται ότι οι σχολές μετάφρασης οργανώνουν ήδη μαθήματα για μετάφραση νομικών και οικονομικών κειμένων και κάποια μαθήματα ορολογίας αλλά η συμμετοχή επιστημόνων θετικής κατεύθυνσης θα είχε σίγουρα πολύ πιο απτές θετικές επιπτώσεις. Και αφετέρου, να εκπαιδεύουν τους μεταφραστές σε τεχνικά και επιστημονικά θέματα ώστε οι τελευταίοι να μπορούν να ανταποκριθούν με επιτυχία στην κατανόηση και μετάφραση δύσκολων τεχνικών κειμένων.

Οι μεταφραστικές υπηρεσίες των ευρωπαϊκών θεσμικών οργάνων χρειάζονται οπωσδήποτε τους μεταφραστές που προέρχονται από τον γλωσσικό κλάδο. Δεν μπορούν όμως να ξεπεράσουν και την ανάγκη εξειδικευμένων μεταφραστών με τεχνικές γνώσεις στα πολυάριθμα γνωστικά πεδία που καλύπτει η δράση της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης. Επειδή η μετάφραση σε όλες τις επίσημες γλώσσες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης δεν αποτελεί περιττή πολυτέλεια. Η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση δημιουργεί δίκαιο άμεσα εφαρμόσιμο από τους πολίτες, οι οποίοι έχουν δικαίωμα να ενημερώνονται για τους νόμους που τους αφορούν στην εθνική τους γλώσσα. Ο πρώτος κανονισμός που εκδόθηκε από τον πρόδρομο της σημερινής Ένωσης, την Ευρωπαϊκή Οικονομική Κοινότητα, αφορούσε το γλωσσικό καθεστώς. Με τις διαδοχικές προσχωρήσεις νέων κρατών μελών η Ένωση έφτασε σήμερα να λειτουργεί με 24 επίσημες γλώσσες. Και αυτή η πολυγλωσσία αποτελεί θεμελιώδες χαρακτηριστικό της Ένωσης μέχρι σημείου να λέγεται χαρακτηριστικά ότι η επίσημη γλώσσα της Ένωσης είναι η μετάφραση!

Οπωσδήποτε, η μετάφραση δεν χρειάζεται απαραίτητα να είναι και προδοσία, όπως ισχυρίζονται οι Ιταλοί («Traduttore, traditore» είναι μια τυπική ιταλική έκφραση που κατά λέξη σημαίνει «Μεταφραστή, προδότη»). Μάλιστα στα τεχνικά, συχνά πολύπλοκα, κείμενα που καλούνται να μεταφράσουν οι μεταφραστές της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής, του Συμβουλίου Υπουργών, του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου, της Ευρωπαϊκής Οικονομικής και Κοινωνικής Επιτροπής, του Δικαστηρίου της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, της Επιτροπής των Περιφερειών ή του Μεταφραστικού Κέντρου των Οργάνων της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης δεν χωρά «προδοσία». Ακριβώς, επειδή συχνά αγγίζουν την καθημερινότητα και του Έλληνα πολίτη που όπως είπαμε έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να είναι σωστά ενημερωμένος στη γλώσσα του. Στα Ελληνικά, μια από τις 24 επίσημες γλώσσες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης ...

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες:
Παναγιώτης Αλεβαντής, [email protected]
Πασχαλίνα Γρηγοριάδου, [email protected]
Γραφείο Αθηνών της Γενικής Διεύθυνσης Μετάφρασης
Αντιπροσωπεία της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής στην Ελλάδα


----------



## rogne (Mar 22, 2014)

"Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες" πάνω σε τι ακριβώς; Υπάρχει κάποιο πλάνο ή πρόγραμμα της ΓΔΜ Αθήνας σχετικά με όσα αναφέρει; Υποθέτω ότι βασική της μέριμνα είναι αυτό "το ερώτημα εάν οι μεταφραστές γενικών καθηκόντων αρκούν για να καλύψουν τις μεταφραστικές ανάγκες των ευρωπαϊκών θεσμικών οργάνων", η διαπίστωση δηλαδή ότι δεν αρκούν, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά. Και μετά; Υπονοείται κάποιου είδους κάλεσμα σε ειδικούς επιστήμονες να δηλώσουν το ενδιαφέρον τους για την ευρωπαϊκή μετάφραση στη ΓΔΜ Αθήνας;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2014)

Έχει προγραμματιστεί νέος διαγωνισμός να ξεκινήσει το καλοκαίρι. Στο ενδιάμεσο, θα μπορέσουμε να τα πούμε με τη ΓΔΜ Αθήνας στις 11 Απριλίου με αφορμή αυτό: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?14617.


----------

